# Incra 1000SE



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I got a new toy today, the Incra 1000SE. That thing is sweet. I got it all tuned and set up. I wanted to start turning segmented bowls but the miter gauge I had was junk. It had alot of slop in the track, and I was having problems cutting tight miters. With the incra I was able to get all the play out. I did a few test cuts and it is going to make cutting segments a dream. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Ya i don't own anything from them yet but from what i have seen I don't think they make a bad product. From there measuring rules all the way up to there table saw fences and everything in between.


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I've seen some Incra gages and they look fantastic. Did you get it at the Woodcraft store in Chandler? I should wear a bib when I go in there because I can't stop drooling.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Sawduster,
I got it from woodcraft, but it was ordered online. I will agree with you on the drooling. My wife hates going to woodworking stores with me. I could spend hours in there and look at everything more than once. Woodworkers source is the same way, they have a huge selection of wood and tools. I'm like a little kid in a candy store.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the 1000SE and love it. Very accurate and was a good buy when I purchased it a couple of years ago. I think I paid $127 at the time.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

George G said:


> I have the 1000SE and love it. Very accurate and was a good buy when I purchased it a couple of years ago. I think I paid $127 at the time.



Ditto, I love mine as well, very accurate, I just did some picture frames and the miters were really TIGHT, I loved it..............


----------



## rag (Dec 23, 2008)

I looked at them many times. I would think they do a good job. I'm using a Dubby that is very accurate, so can't justify the $.
I have a router fence from Woodpecker/Incra that makes me nuts. It was one of the most expensive at the time and had a split fence THAT WILL NOT LINE UP. I now have a board bolted to it so as to make it useful. Their support is "non existant". They passed me off to each other, trying to duck the issue. 
Good luck with your miter.


----------



## cigar364 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have incra ts mounted on my powermatic 2000 and split hairs when I need to , so I got incra v90 miter gage and set it up to do same but I had to make my own fence board. Got incra ultralite for router table yesterday and it's same story, I can make dovetails which I couldn't before. I have shakey hands do to back injuries and the incra equipment does what I can't by hand. I'm retired and make small furniture for family members. Look at deal I got on jig at Amazon.


----------



## KevinK (Sep 18, 2008)

I have the Incra 5000 and I just love it. It certainly makes cross cutting easy and accurate and clean with the zero clearance sled and wood strip attached to the fence of the gauge. I am wondering if I need my mitre saw anymore...

Kevin


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I have been playing with my new toy the last few days. It has taken no time at all the fall in love with it. I have started making rings for my first segmented bowl. It is amazing how tight the miters are. I have never been able to come close before. The old miter gauge found its way to the trash. I have no need for that pile of crap anymore.


----------

